# Lake Loramie



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

Wish I could say this was a good lake to fish, but I had no luck with it. Decided to go up there on a whim...absolutely nobody on the lake...nice and calm...first thing I noticed was how shallow the lake was...wtf?...also, muddy as balls...the deepest part of the lake I found was around 4ft...I even had a lake map with depths and could not find anything deeper than that...so I fish both shallow and not so shallow...fished spinnerbaits, crankbaits, and tubes...I think I may had two hits and they were probably bluegill...strong wtf? So I talk to a couple guys to see if they had any advice...they pretty muched laughed at me and said Loramie was a catfish lake...jesus...I should have just gone up to St. Marys...oh well...live and learn...I believe that the lake is a 100 year lake...theres so much silt that even though the lake map says 4 or 6 feet it was actually about 2...no lie/no ****...Seacrest out biatches.


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Loramie can be very good at times. Big crappie have been hitting fairly well of late. The secret is to change color, presentation, and location frequently. I caught about 15 crappie on thursday on tubes about 5 inches below a cork. I was fishing about 5 feet of water. Loramie is indeed an excellent catfish lake.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

Loramie is on the pro bass circuit. Along the north side of the lake are coves covered with lily pads and other structure where bass can be found. The spillway on the west side carries fish and just below it at the southwest park entrance many fish for saugeye. Having said that, I've fished Loramie once and only caught a snail( a periwinkle, I think it's called)


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Loramie is a tough lake like most in Ohio unless you fish it a lot and even then it's nerve racking. As I have a nephew who lives on it and another one has a cottage their,both fish it regularly.One on it's Thursday night tournament and has a rough time, four pounds can win top place.However you need to check out Grand lake first before you put in because the water is green with algae and can make you sick.haven't eaten fish in years from it and wont. Hope this helps a little an good luck.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

You Need To Check Out The Electric Bass Circuit Bass Club Web Page, They Seem To Do Very Well There.i Dont Know How To Cut And Paste Their Web Site On Here ,you Will Just Have To Do A Search.


----------



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

Still don't know what wtf is but Loramie can be a tough lake this time of year. One of my favorite lakes from March to early June and Oct-Nov. Lake level is down now from dry summer but there are some pockets of 6-8' of water, a few nice ones on the east side of the lake towards Lehmkuhl Landing. If you like to fish bluegill, crappie it can be atough lake to beat at the right time of year.

Gotta try harder, fish it more, be polite to the old-timers they will give you some good tips.

Good Luck.
D


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Loramie does have some very nice bass. All of the bass in the following photos were weighed-in, and released at Lake Loramie.

*September 10, 2006 Lake Loramie*









*

June 17, 2006 Lake Loramie










June 24, 2007 Lake Loramie










August 12, 2007 Lake Loramie










September 9, 2007 Lake Loramie









April 27, 2008 Lake Loramie









June 22, 2008, Lake Loramie
















































*


----------



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

Where do the guys usually fish for them? What part of the lake I mean?


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

The north shore of the lake has a lot of coves with good cover in them.


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

carramrod said:


> Where do the guys usually fish for them? What part of the lake I mean?


We launch at Luthman Rd. Ramp most tournaments, occasionally we launch at the State Ramp and Filburn's Island Ramp.

I recommend launching at Luthman Road Ramp.

Lake Loramie Map


----------

